# Trivia 1/5



## luckytrim (Jan 5, 2019)

trivia 1/5
DID YOU KNOW...
The Cassette Tape and the Pop-top can have both been with us  since 1963.

1. If you were in the market to buy Plimsolls, where would you  go to find
them?
2. What is the literal translation of 'Mesopotamia '  ?
3. Name That flick ;
Roger Murtaugh "Have you ever met anyone you didn't kill?" -  Martin Riggs
"Well, I
haven't killed you yet."
4. Wordplay Dept;
My literal horse will never be broke, because his behind is  his ________.
5. In the "Simpsons", Homer's two sisters-in-law, Patty and  Selma, are huge
fans of what 1980s action/adventure television series which  starred Richard
Dean Anderson?
6. Who used the slogan "Drivers wanted"?
7. A giant step in technology brought us the "transistor".  Which two words
were used to make this blend?
  a. - "transit" and "resistor"
  b. - "transfer" and "resistor"
  c. - "transform" and "resister"
  d. - "transport" and "resistor"
8. When it comes to Government agencies, what does NOAA stand  for ?
(Bonus; within that organization, there's the NCDC ; what's  THAT stand for 
?)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The comic strip character, “Nancy” was a spin-off of another  comic strip.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Shoe Store
2. Land Between Two Rivers
3. 'Lethal Weapon'
4. Quarters
5. MacGyver
6. Volkswagen
7. - b
8. National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration  (National  Climatic Data 
Center)

TRUTH !!
"Nancy" first appeared in Ernie Bushmiller's "Fritzi Ritz" in  1933. Fritzi
was a flapper and Nancy was introduced as her niece. The eight  year old was
precocious and quickly dominated the strip to the point where  it was renamed
in 1938 and Aunt Fritzi was gradually phased out. Sluggo  Smith, an eight
year old boy from the other side of the tracks, arrived in  1938. Bushmiller
died in 1982, but the strip has been continued by a series of  cartoonists,
most recently by a female. The popularity of the strip was  based on the
humor which appealed to a broad audience. Newspapers certainly  did not have
to worry about angry letters.


----------

